# Ryan air



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

we have booked to fly to Dublin for the day for 2p each!!!!!

The offer is for selected flights till the end of June and can be booked (I think) till midnight tonight

X


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Bluenose

I travel with RA quite alot and agree its a very good offer they have on at the moment but when they say its only 0.01 each way there is a £10 charge added to it then the £24 for luggage and cc charges on top of that   They manage to get their money back some way.

Hope you enjoy Dublin

Martine xx


----------

